# Semaglutide & Tirzepatide



## Monkey Pink (Nov 17, 2022)

https://my-bmi.co.uk/advice-medical-therapy-how-does-semaglutide-work/
		


What is Semaglutide?
Semaglutide is a drug that is currently licensed for the treatment of type 2 diabetes, either via a subcutaneous injection (Wegovy), or as a daily tablet (Rybelsus).

However, during clinical trials, it was discovered that Semaglutide can also help with weight loss in adults with a BMI of over 30.

It is currently going through more clinical trials with a view to being approved as a drug for obesity as well as for type 2 diabetes.

GLP-1
Before we talk about how Semaglutide can help with weight loss, we first need to understand what GLP-1 is.

GLP-1 is a hormone that’s naturally produced by our bodies in the small intestine when we’ve eaten a meal and it plays a part in helping us to feel satisfied after eating.

However, natural human GLP-1 doesn’t last that long, which is why we often feel hungry or peckish a couple of hours after a meal.

GLP-1 is an incretin, which is a type of hormone that helps to reduce blood glucose levels and stimulate the secretion of insulin.

In people with diabetes, the GLP-1 produced by the body isn’t enough to control glucose and insulin levels, so drugs that mimic the hormone, such as Semaglutide, are used to boost the body’s natural response.

As Semaglutide is a synthetic version of this hormone, it’s usually called a GLP-1 receptor agonist, or alternatively, an incretin mimetic.

This means that it mimics the hormone we produce naturally, but with a few alterations, which explain why weight loss is a common side effect of Semaglutide.
_____________

Has anyone on the Farms tried this? I'm very curious about it, but currently there is a shortage of these medications due to their newfound popularity. Could this be a huge step in fixing the Obesity crisis? It only fixes hormones and not diet, but you tend to not want to eat much on Semaglutide anyways. But for those with Cushing's, PCOS, etc who struggle with weight loss, it looks like a potential breakthrough.


----------



## Blasterisk (Nov 17, 2022)

The "huge step" in the fatass "crisis" is _not eating everything you can all the time all day!_


Calories in, calories out. That's all.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Nov 17, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> The "huge step" in the fatass "crisis" is _not eating everything you can all the time all day!_
> 
> 
> Calories in, calories out. That's all.



Well of course. The law of thermodynamics and CICO is still as valid as it ever was. Ozempic isn't just an appetite suppressant, it changes how the body processes insulin which does directly affect fat storage.

Will someone who loses weight with Ozempic gain it all back if they eat like shit? Yes. It's not a magic syringe.

Side effects can include nausea for months. It's not an easy choice to make for anyone but TikTok had to make it a fucking trend and cause a shortage and now actual diabetics are pissed.

I follow this girl on YouTube but I'm a little peeved that she isn't diabetic or morbidly obese. However, she documents her "journey" pretty well and doesn't sugar coat the bad sides of it.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Nov 17, 2022)

It is a bad idea, pharma's dream, and a solid pathway to cancer. Once you start taking it you can't stop taking it otherwise the weight comes right back, so you are a permanent pharma customer, which they love, of course. Also, all GLP-1 agonists are a cancer risk. A paper just published a few days ago showed that at the dose for treatment of Type-2 diabetes, which is substantially lower than the one for weight loss, raises the absolute risk of endocrine cancer by 35%, and thyroid cancer specifically by 60%. The risk is dose and time dependent. So, the higher the dose, the more likely and the sooner it is likely to happen. Furthermore, the longer you take it the greater your risk of eventually developing endocrine cancer. Taking something to lose weight, that you must continue to take forever, that will probably give you cancer at some point is beyond retarded.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 17, 2022)

There are many medications that can result in weight loss, and all of them have often severe side effects. In fact, even a harsh diet, or a very hardcore cardio weight loss program on a beginner can have nasty side effects, and if you will rebound and gain the weight back in just a few months if you stop.
Now I cannot give medical advice online and things depend A LOT on your personal circumstances (for example a 40 yrs old dude that has been sedentary since his 20s and has a 30 BMI is not the same as a 45 yrs old former athlete that let himself go the last 10 years at same BMI), but in general the best way to lose weight is by SLOWLY reducing calory intake coupled with exercise, and from working with athletes for 15 years, running seems to be the most potent weight loss exercise, followed closely by biking/spinning, rowing etc.
You have to slowly train your body to a different metabolism, and you need to do it over a long enough period so that the adaptations are long lasting. 
Don't try shortcuts, they are risky and they don't work. 
It's only hard when you start, after you start to see results you'll likely keep going out of a desire to improve further.


----------



## Monkey Pink (Nov 17, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> It is a bad idea, pharma's dream, and a solid pathway to cancer. Once you start taking it you can't stop taking it otherwise the weight comes right back, so you are a permanent pharma customer, which they love, of course. Also, all GLP-1 agonists are a cancer risk. A paper just published a few days ago showed that at the dose for treatment of Type-2 diabetes, which is substantially lower than the one for weight loss, raises the absolute risk of endocrine cancer by 35%, and thyroid cancer specifically by 60%. The risk is dose and time dependent. So, the higher the dose, the more likely and the sooner it is likely to happen. Furthermore, the longer you take it the greater your risk of eventually developing endocrine cancer. Taking something to lose weight, that you must continue to take forever, that will probably give you cancer at some point is beyond retarded.



Now, the thyroid risks I *HAVE* heard of and want to do some unbiased research. If you have any links to share I'll give them a read for sure. I know they won't give it to anyone with a family history of (one of two different types of) thyroid cancer.



AgendaPoster said:


> You have to slowly train your body to a different metabolism, and you need to do it over a long enough period so that the adaptations are long lasting.
> Don't try shortcuts, they are risky and they don't work.
> It's only hard when you start, after you start to see results you'll likely keep going out of a desire to improve further.



Semaglutide was essentially "invented" in 2018. Have we even had the time to study the long-term weight loss effects? I've heard mixed stories about keeping the weight off, but the ones who gained it back tended to have shitty diets.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Nov 18, 2022)

Monkey Pink said:


> Now, the thyroid risks I *HAVE* heard of and want to do some unbiased research. If you have any links to share I'll give them a read for sure. I know they won't give it to anyone with a family history of (one of two different types of) thyroid cancer.
> 
> Semaglutide was essentially "invented" in 2018. Have we even had the time to study the long-term weight loss effects? I've heard mixed stories about keeping the weight off, but the ones who gained it back tended to have shitty diets.



Here is the latest study of the GLP-1 agonists and thyroid cancer risk:









						GLP-1 Receptor Agonists and the Risk of Thyroid Cancer
					

OBJECTIVE. To determine whether use of glucagon-like peptide 1 (GLP-1) receptor agonists (RA) is associated with increased risk of thyroid cancer.RESEARCH DESIG




					diabetesjournals.org
				




For anyone who wants to read the article but isn't familiar with how to read the outcomes, a Hazard Ratio is essentially the averaged risk as a % divided by 100. As such, an HR of 1.00 = 100%, which means exactly no impact as 100% is the baseline. An HR of 0.54 = 54% which means it reduced the likelihood of the outcome by 46%. An HR of 1.48 = 148%, which means it increased the likelihood of the outcome by 48%.

Put another way, an HR of 1.00 would mean what they are evaluating is neither protective nor provokes the condition they were looking at. An HR of less than 1.00 means that whatever they were evaluating was protective against the condition they were looking at . An HR of more than 1.00  meant that whatever they were evaluating provoked the condition they were looking at.

As you can see in the article, GLP-1 agonists were associated with a substantial increase in the risk of all types of thyroid cancer.


----------

